# Mehrere Dyn. Web Projekte im gleichem Context Root



## snatkoeln (29. Jan 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe folgendes Problem.
Wir entwickeln mit mehreren Entwicklern an einem Webprojekt. Hierbei ist das Webprojekt thematisch als auch im svn in drei Web-Projekte gedliedert. Es gibt ein
Basis Web-Projekt und zwei erweiternde Web-Projekte. Ich habe mal ein Beispielbild angehangen. Alle drei Projekte sollen aber im gleichen Context Root Folder des Tomcats landen. Hier bekomme ich aber eine Fehlermeldung, da dies nicht erlaubt ist. Meine Frage ist nun:
Wie kann ich an mehreren Web Projekte entwickeln, die dann alle in einem Kontext Root landen sollen?


Ich hoffe, ich konnte mein Problem rüberbringen.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------

